# New guideline updates from the Board.



## samara64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Here is a new guide lines update from Worldmark BOD.

I wish they build more new desirable resorts so not all owners are fighting for the old original "good" resorts rather than putting restriction after restriction.

Does Club Wyndham has such restriction on booking?









						New guideline updates from the Board.
					

The Board of Directors recently approved new guideline updates that will take effect in the future. Read more about the upcoming changes.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## bnoble (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes, Wyndham has a similar 10 unit/percentage of resort limit.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 13, 2021)

Not that it really matters but is this per owner or membership in case of Wyndham.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 13, 2021)

Probably account but I have never gotten close to it so I don’t know.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 13, 2021)

@samara64 , Thanks for posting the link and keeping us informed on these!


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 14, 2021)

I actually think this is a good move.  Put some limitations on the mega renter.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 14, 2021)

I think 10 units is a good limit. Not sure if it is even needed.


----------

